# Deutscher GhZ Gaming Community Teamspeak



## inZeyne (24. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Deutscher GhZ* Community Server | ghz.ts3index.de

Wir möchten euch unseren Teamspeak 3 Community Server etwas näher bringen.
Im folgenden erzählen wir euch etwas über uns und unsere Ziele.

Wir sind eine alte Gaming Gruppe die sich schon mehrere Jahre kennt,
wir waren in den verschiedensten Game-Genren unterwegs.
Der Clantag den wir immer genutzt haben hieß "GhZ", was im vollen "GanghunterZ" bedeutet.
Nach reichlicher Überlegung haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, ein
Community Projekt zu Gründen, welches in verschiedene Richtungen geht.

Unsere Ziele sind ganz klar eine Community aufzubauen, welche diesen ts als ihren Heimts benutzt.
Hier hat man die Möglichkeit ungestört mit seinen Freunden/Verwandten zu reden.
Dieser Server ist rund um die Uhr erreichbar und bietet eine hohe Sprachqualität.
Das Genre in dem ihr tätig seid spielt keine Rolle, sei es Gaming oder einfach Smalltalk am Abend.

Durch Aktivität auf diesem Teamspeak kann man sich verschiedene Titel und Vorteile freischalten lassen.
Hierzu zählt zum Beispiel der Besitz eines eigenen Permanenten Channels, (durchaus Sub-Channels möglich) oder der Titel "Ehrenmember".
Uns ist es wichtig, ein wiedererkennendes Projekt zu erschaffen, dazu gehören z.B Community Events. (mehr dazu unten)

Wir bieten zudem ein kompetentes Team, welches ihnen fast rund um die Uhr zur Seite steht und derzeit aus 6 Mitgliedern besteht.
Um immer auf dem neuesten Stand zu bleiben, empfehlen wir euch die Changelog anzuschauen, welche sich unter der Eingangshalle befindet.
Jede Aktualisierung wird dort dokumentiert und ist für 30 Tage einsehbar.

Ebenfalls erstellen wir derzeit ein Eventsystem, mit dem wir auf unserem Teamspeak regelmäßig Events für die Community planen.
Mit deiner Teilnahme kannst du dir somit kleine Überraschungen und exklusive legendäre
Titel sichern.
Zudem bauen wir derzeit eine Homepage mit einem Forum auf, welche euch ebenfalls zur Verfügung stehen wird und das schon bald!*
________________________________________________________________

*Wir bieten:

-> Einen Störungsfreien Teamspeak3 Server
-> interne Community Events
-> ein kompetentes Community-Team
-> Ein eigen erstelltes Titelsystem
-> Regelmäßige Entwicklung
-> Schon bald eine Homepage mit Forum und Benutzeroberfläche
-> Monatliche Kaiserwahlen ab Juni (Community-König)

Wir bedanken uns für die Zeit, die ihr euch genommen habt um diese kleine Präsentation zu lesen
und hoffen, euch schon bald bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.

Erreichbar sind wir unter Folgenden Adressen:

ghz.ts3index.de
5.39.26.136:2790*​


----------

